# Storm is messing with his water



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - the joys of having a puddle-hound! Have you tried him with a water bottle - a giant version of the hamster water bottle? A smaller, deeper bowl may help, or a water fountain, perhaps.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

make big ice blocks thats what worked for our old dog good luck!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

You can also try using an elevated bowl so it's not so easy to dig in. 

When you catch him doing it, redirect him to a toy or give him an appropriate outlet for his digging, like a sandbox.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel doesn't do that but my friend's westie loves doing that and messes up our place when he visits. He does that at our local dog park and daycare too. Solution? Water bottle.

After experimenting 5+ different brands, we found this one. No dripping at all.

toplinepet.com


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Why in the world would you prefer to spray the dog with a water bottle (which he very well might LOVE and find rewarding if he's playing in a bowl of WATER) instead of redirecting him to something appropriate to play with?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> Why in the world would you prefer to spray the dog with a water bottle (which he very well might LOVE and find rewarding if he's playing in a bowl of WATER) instead of redirecting him to something appropriate to play with?


Who mentioned anything remotely close to spraying the dog with a water bottle?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Don't be too hard on him. Poodles are water dogs. They were bred to retrieve fowl from the water. Many retain that water love. Bonnie played endlessly in her water bowl up until a year or so. I bought her a kiddie pool for the summer time- she LOVED it. Your boy will likely always love water and playing in it, but with consistent redirection he should outgrow the water mess in the house, that is if you provide some other water play that is appropriate. Help watering the plants in the backyard is Bonnie's best time of the week. Her eyes shine when the hose comes out. Her sister is a dock jumper, but alas the hose is the best she gets (and an occasional sprinkler fight).


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I apologize, water bottle to drink out of, not to spray with! I knew it didn't make much sense. Lol.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone... I never thought for one minute anyone suggested me spraying him with water... 

I'll start some water games with him... I do have a half buried kiddie pool out the back. If it won't hold water I'll get him a new one... I really think that should satisfy him as far as playing in water is concerned...


----------

